# ADOPTION: Mourning Dove



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a Mourning Dove at Rancho Cucamonga California USA of North America (Canada, Mexico, and United States) . I think im a hen. Please, have wildlife license b4 adopting me cuz the gov will give u a BIG ticket fee. Hurry cuz i might recieve leathal injection just like all animals at shelters 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21950246


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

REMEMBER: dont buy nor breed.....a-d-o-p-t or give us 4 free!


----------

